# Regional Differences?



## Rena (Sep 21, 2013)

Hello all,

This is my first post, but I've been reading the forum for some time. The forum has been very helpful in my decision to get a Vizsla, which I think it will be a perfect companion for me given that I work from home and am an active, nature-loving gal (trail jogging, hiking, mountain biking). My goal is to look for a rescue Vizsla for a period of time, but start researching breeders in case a rescue doesn't come up.

I have a curiosity question - I was told by an acquaintance (a long-time hunter with GSPs) that there are general appearance and temperament differences in the Vizslas bred within the various regions of the US. I've read here and on a gundog forum that European Vizslas are generally bigger/not as athletic as US Vs, but have not seen anything about regional US differences. I know with Labs there are hunting and show lines and they are very different, but my understanding is that there's no such distinction among Vizslas and breeders aim for both form and function.

Thoughts on regional difference? Again, just curious and thought I'd ask since I haven't seen this topic.

Peace out,
Rena


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Not yet, thank goodness.. But there are Arnold Vizsla in California, I hear ;D 

We're working on beefing them up over here in Canada as well


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Rena,
Welcome to the forum. A European Vizsla is a bigger and heavier set dog than it's American version. The Vizsla has been "refined". Some of us are not fans of this trend. Talking to a breeder a couple months ago, she suggested that Vizslas are being bred smaller for "townhouse" owners. We own a small female (42 pounds) and a medium sized male (62 pounds). It seems a "taste" thing as we come upon people, on which version they like. Hunters view Bailey as much more appropriate sized Hungarian Pointer.

Video from 1986. You can see the changes in the 27 years in many parts of North America.
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/05/vizsla-introduction-video-from-70s.html


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I read the European V comes in heavier, bonnier version and a more frail, smaller, version. 
One is used to hunt grasslands birds, the other used in forest hunts on heavier game as well as birds. 

I hope they don't actually breed them for apartments and city life. Good grief, great family dogs in the making 

:'(


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

My Big Ruds of real greatness

He a real rear loader with skills ;D

72lber matters little the position : He seeks He is willing and giving and ready to blow  ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't see it by Region in the US. What I do see is by breeder.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

In that case I hope they standardize the breeders...and leave the dogs alone. ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

RBD, the second pic, black and white one, is an old shot from Gonegos here in UK, I know that Roy Bebbington did a recreation of this shot in exactly the same place, I'll see if I can dig it out.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello, Rena, and welcome to the forums! I think the post by redbirddog (above) explains the differences you've seen very well. From reading a lot of different sources, I've come to understand that there are two different sets of breed standards for the Vizsla -- the Hungarian and the American. They are very similar, because it is, after all, the same breed. One is just bigger than the other. 

_I have not seen anything about regional differences within the US, either._


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello Rena, 
Interesting question... I have no expertice in this matter, just thought I would share a couple of things. Here is a photo I took last year in Italy of a V I came across. He is much different in stature and appearance than my USA V. Also when I was talking to our recent pups breeder, she told me about a few of the standards she required when she bread, her bitches & sires had to be just perfect. You know us Americans, we like beauty and our American breeders keep us supplied. 
What about the Wirey Vizsla?? They are adorable, but I have never seen one in real life.


----------



## Rena (Sep 21, 2013)

Hello again,
Interesting discussion. Ok, so to sum up - clear difference between American and European Vizslas with Canadian Vs moving in that direction, but no regional US differences ... just breeder preferences, possibly related to focus on hunt vs show (though that contradicts the versatile V thing so I also hope it's not for real!).

As I mentioned, my goal is to rescue a V and if it works out, the dog will be what it is and I'm cool with that. But I will look for a puppy (or adult) from a breeder if it doesn't work out by ~ next spring. So, question is, given that I need a dog with good stamina and athleticism/ruggedness (for lack of a better word) for the trails more than speed, what should I look for in breeders' preference for size/structure (in addition to health checks & good temperament)? Or should any well-bred Vizsla be just fine for my tough-girl activities (as my family calls them -LOL!) - that's what I expected when I decided on the breed.

Thanks and thanks for the welcome, too!

Rena


----------



## Rena (Sep 21, 2013)

I messed up the quote thing but this question is in reference to Datacan's first post on this thread ....

Hi Datacan, why are you (a breeder, I assume?) working to beef them up in Canada?


----------



## Rena (Sep 21, 2013)

redbirddog said:


> Video from 1986. You can see the changes in the 27 years in many parts of North America.
> http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/05/vizsla-introduction-video-from-70s.html


I think I am not doing this quote thing right. I enjoyed the video - thanks for posting it! I just am not quite able to see the changes within the video - not quite Vizsla savvy enough yet or my visual perception just stinks ???


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

I think I got one of those "townhouse" Vizslas. When breeder picked him out for us, she mentioned that he is a bit smaller and would do great in a condo / townhouse. I really did not see any difference until we attended local Vizsla meet yesterday. Man, Dre was the smallest one there. Most likely because he was the youngest and not even full 4 months old yet, but there was another 4 months old boy who was *significantly* larger. I am talking full 5" taller! He is from Rusty Dog Ranch and all of their dogs are rather large, plus i did not ask for his exact age in weeks, but I am hoping Dre will catch up somewhat. 

Funny thing, everyone commented how calm Dre was... and then we went to the puppy class and all i've heard there was "Whoa, Dre is sooooo high energy".


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Sol -breeders do start with comformation - AKC here & over the pond Very close - if it was left up 2 me - 300# pup that goes thru the fence & not under - LOL - yes I do hunt - staying with in standards - protects the BREED !!!!!


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

We go through phases here of coming across a Vizsla every outing, then none for weeks. I have not met a female so far that is larger in height than Nelly bar her Mother and Auntie. 

A couple of weeks ago we went to a Vizsla gathering a few hours away in Perth (30+ red dogs!) and I'm pretty sure it was only the males that 'outsized' her in height although being a pup the other females were a lot fuller in body than her. 

I see a lot of Scottish bred female V's with low down bodies and shorter legs as opposed to Nelly's giraffe legs and long athletic body. Although this could also be an age thing. 

I do notice differences in the photos of USA V's and V's that we see here. 

Interesting topic!


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

The "pocket rocket" Vizsla seems to be popular in the Midwestern states. Smaller more agile Vizslas for hunting closer and in heavy cover, maybe a trait/style influenced by the Brittney.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

solefald said:


> I think I got one of those "townhouse" Vizslas. When breeder picked him out for us, she mentioned that he is a bit smaller and would do great in a condo / townhouse. I really did not see any difference until we attended local Vizsla meet yesterday. Man, Dre was the smallest one there. Most likely because he was the youngest and not even full 4 months old yet, but there was another 4 months old boy who was *significantly* larger. I am talking full 5" taller!


Solefald: I also got the smallest in the litter puppy "to fit under the airplane seat" as I was told. Regardless, I followed the weight curve and calculator someone posted on this forum and with the excellent nutrition and exercise he, from the prediction of "being 50% smaller than the standard", then -30%, and -15% become a good average male dog. As he is not a one year old yet, I expect, he will may even reach the upper size limit.


----------

